# Sending out the clarion call to CWI regulars (infidelity threads in other subforums)



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

often I stumble across infidelity in other subforums here at TAM
I usually recommend that they ask a mod to move the post to this forum but it usually doesn't happen and I see the thread either not get many responses or even worse (at the risk of sounding conceited) get what I consider to be well-meaning but bad advice (ie. "you should be a better husband")


thus use this thread to send out the troops when you see someone who could use some advice


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

here's one to start

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...sibly-cheating-escorts-denies.html#post495777


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I've noticed that too. I very seldom wander outside CWI, then happen to see another thread in another forum and notice that it's about infidelity. I'll start searching the other forums.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I saw that post as well and was about to recommend that it be moved.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera.../35292-new-user-needs-some-advice-please.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

here's one where it felt like I was the only one responding

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...l-confirmed-last-night-husband-having-ea.html


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

How about this one? Red flags all over the place and classic affair signs. Entropy3000 and other CWI regulars are all over it though.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/35520-wife-wants-some-space.html


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera.../35292-new-user-needs-some-advice-please.html


This one is crazy. Literally insane. I wouldn't know even how to begin to comment on such a messed up relationship. And Lovely should be banned.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah- she's trolling in other threads, now. Awful.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...y-wife-has-been-unfaithful-advice-please.html


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, lovely71 is the prototypical unrepentant, unremorseful wayward spouse who's deep in the fog. If anyone wants to see what that looks like, just take a look at her posts. Everything about her attitude and behavior fits the cheater script to a T.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it like the Special Operations Group from the CWI forum?



​*S.O.G*
Putting a wet blanket on denial.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/35730-dazed-confused.html


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ing said:


> Is it like *the Special Operations Group *from the CWI forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## UnwarrantedParanoia (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't agree with most of the answers and I was actually hoping to see more answers to this one:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/35115-harmless-crushes-not.html


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/35767-online-relationships.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...lesbian-sex-before-marriage-confused-ugh.html


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

I just ran into a thread where the H now suspects W's A. Some members may help him out there.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...-wife-wants-move-out-pls-advise-new-post.html


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Calling out the CWI special forces...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/36562-please-read-your-response-respected.html

This guy needs help.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...e-she-doesnt-love-me-i-cant-win-her-back.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/37531-two-year-ea.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

this one is time sensitive so hurry up

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...p-hell-home-1-2-hour-i-need-confront-him.html


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Not sure about this one. Had ILBNILWY. re-writing history, interstate trips to "friend"
Not sure.
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...443-i-cant-believe-im-here-long-tale-woe.html


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Calvin is in the wrong section if you have time to help him.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/38999-wrong-about-there-being-hope.html


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Can I be a SOG member? LOL


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

the guy said:


> Can I be a SOG member? LOL



Do you read new posts from the bottom up?
Do you feel a desire to jump through the interwebs and smack people around with a wet haddock when you read " I will do anything to save my marriage?

Then yes! You too can join S.O.G.

*Conditions and Remuneration.*

Read about previous happy marriage!
Read about loving partners!
Discover new ways to hide times for AP to have sex! 

Receive.
Vitriolic attacks.
Constant denial
Dead threads
Occasional saved marriage.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/39120-does-my-wife-go-out-much.html

more help needed


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/38807-thoughts.html

This guy is being blindsided big time. Forum regulars to the rescu


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I would like to apply for my Emergency Special Ops badge please. Does veteran-hood here in Coping with Infidelity count? How about making the official badge? LOL


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Affaircare said:


> I would like to apply for my Emergency Special Ops badge please. Does veteran-hood here in Coping with Infidelity count? How about making the official badge? LOL


I reckon a General just walked in.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

this one is likely headed here

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...d-i-concerned-over-wifes-business-travel.html


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/39653-wife-deployed-wants-divorce.html

One more here


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...gh-school-sweathearts-19-years-need-help.html

Another...


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

If anyone's still following HurtinginTN, he got sucked back in by his WW over the holidays, that's why he hasn't been posting.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/29330-day-1-separation-28.html

Sad really.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

oh god no, really?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> oh god no, really?


Yes, really. She even broke NC again after asking for R. Despite all his professions about making progress, the D in progress, the statements about she can go if she wants to, she says she wants to try R and he goes for it right away. How many times has she said that, put on the waterworks, and still breaks NC? Too many times to count.

I'm sorry HurtinginTN if you're reading this, but you have kind of lost credibility here, you sure have no credibility with her. Why would she believe you would ever divorce her? You've said quite a few times that she's a great actress. She's very good at putting on the waterworks and you know it. Yet here you are falling for it all over again. It's back to square one. 

Of course she'll be back in OM's arms when he comes up to visit again. Wash, rinse, repeat ad nauseum.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

lordmayhem said:


> If anyone's still following HurtinginTN, he got sucked back in by his WW over the holidays, that's why he hasn't been posting.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/29330-day-1-separation-28.html
> 
> Sad really.


Indeed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/40267-neglectful-husband-male-friend-wants-affair.html

Title says it all.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

this guy needs help ASAP!!!!


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ion/40342-i-dont-know-what-do.html#post596483


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...n/40291-my-wife-acting-crazy-please-help.html

What the hell is this?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's a poster with 3 separate threads in the wrong section. His separation is over Monday and he coul use some advice.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...tion/40210-best-let-her-make-all-contact.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the old "I was testing you" excuse

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/41715-i-really-dont-know-what-do.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/43803-my-wife-told-me-she-bi.html


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> Yeah, lovely71 is the prototypical unrepentant, unremorseful wayward spouse who's deep in the fog. If anyone wants to see what that looks like, just take a look at her posts. Everything about her attitude and behavior fits the cheater script to a T.


Now curiosity got to me.. I gotta take a look.. I know what my S looked/acted toward me during his Affair Fog, well at High level like tip of the cloud level, now I see him coming down! But not so sure how. Guess I just want to see how somone else acts/talks while they are in it also.. I just cant wait for the day to come when I get to post... HEY HIS OUT OF IT 100% and all the postive R moments are rolling in and I get to post about that experience.. I have posted along the way about the D-day... 2,3, etc.. the feelings, the looking for answers, reaching out for help because I was sinking fast.. All the road toward R, but to actually hit the road ahead out of fog, well not there yet but headed that way I think.. But this post right here got me to wondering if most WS Affair fog is similar... So I just gotta look... Hope this isnt offending anyone, but Im sure others have wondered the same thing????


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> LOL


WOW....... Jellybeans... O my!!! over 9000 post from you.... that just blew my socks off......... Ok, now I get it.. when I first started posting, you was so unrelenting to me, I just couldnt understand why you was "all over me" But you did a cyber smack to me.... a few times LOL... I'd post on a diffrent thread, diffrent day and there you were, WACK, I was like WHY??? But you, along with the others got the point thru... I am so glad you did. I keept coming back, so I obviously was getting more info then what I thout, OR JELLYBEANS would say I was in denial.. Yeah I was. But a few cyber smacks later I started coming to reality... Great group of people on here.. I am thankful I found this site, and glad you all know what somone needs even when the person thinks your wrong...

Ill going to be here until... Well...... until I either save my marriage or it ends...probley even after... I wonder who else on here has that one person who Stands out to them.. all of you do to me.. But Jellybeans had this "special" way of snapping me back.. For that I am so thankfull :smthumbup:


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Affair Fog for every WS is remarkably similar.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> WOW....... Jellybeans... O my!!! over 9000 post from you.... that just blew my socks off......... Ok, now I get it.. when I first started posting, you was so unrelenting to me, I just couldnt understand why you was "all over me" But you did a cyber smack to me.... a few times LOL... I'd post on a diffrent thread, diffrent day and there you were, WACK, I was like WHY??? But you, along with the others got the point thru... I am so glad you did. I keept coming back, so I obviously was getting more info then what I thout, OR JELLYBEANS would say I was in denial.. Yeah I was. But a few cyber smacks later I started coming to reality... Great group of people on here.. I am thankful I found this site, and glad you all know what somone needs even when the person thinks your wrong...
> 
> Ill going to be here until... Well...... until I either save my marriage or it ends...probley even after... I wonder who else on here has that one person who Stands out to them.. all of you do to me.. But Jellybeans had this "special" way of snapping me back.. For that I am so thankfull :smthumbup:


Jellybeans is awesome. She doesn't take crap. She's even called me out once or twice. I hope she never leaves because she contributes so much and helps so many.


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Beowolf, you are another one that has been helping me, maybe not as drastic messures like Jellybeans, you havnt Cyber smacked me, YET 

But your rite, it would be a huge lose if Jellybeans left, the thing is I never intentially gave her "crap" not on a level that I realized I was, but she wasnt taking my stupid remarks and patting me on the back either saying it will be ok... She more liked, shook the crap out of me and said WAKE-UP.. I may had not understood then, I may had felt like WHY is jellybeans so hard on me I didnt cheat my WS did.. But NOW I do.... and I am glad she took the whip out on me or I may had not listened.. Honestly, if I would had gotten the pat on the back and the "poor baby" speech, I really think that to this day, I would still be a DOORMATE.... 

I am still far far far away, but you just posted to me about steps to take now that my true R has began.. And I gotta a feeling Ill be back on asking more and more questions.. I do not want to be like I was before, and I dont want to save my marriage unless it is a real marital recovery.. So the only way that I feel that could happen honestly is to come to the people who helped me to stop being walked all over in the first place.. Thanks to All :smthumbup:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/reconciliation-stories/44674-confused-hurt.html


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/reconciliation-stories/44674-confused-hurt.html


Oh, I saw that wall of text and had to back out. I'll re-read it later when I have the time to break it up into paragraphs.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/44844-wife-committed-another-guy.html


----------



## ParachuteOn (Apr 20, 2012)

My H posted in another forum and got a few responses, but none about restoring trust. Jelly also asked questions about the sex sites he was going to ( and I was waiting for her response with baited breath, let me tell you!) but it never happened! and his thread fizzled out. I changed my username and kept going, and I am sure you all can bet who I used to be LOLZ

Hey, I'll post his thread here again, if it would help, if anyone could use special ops, its my H for reals!!!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/40863-i-think-i-may-have-ruined-everything.html


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/44844-wife-committed-another-guy.html


Sometimes I don't get why people post about infidelity in the general relationship forum.


----------



## ParachuteOn (Apr 20, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Sometimes I don't get why people post about infidelity in the general relationship forum.


Maybe they are so accustomed to cheating or being cheated on, they THINK it is a general relationship problem!


----------



## ParachuteOn (Apr 20, 2012)

Another lost husband....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/44783-what-do-did-i-do-wrong-thing.html


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Sometimes I don't get why people post about infidelity in the general relationship forum.


I don't even "go" to any other forums. I click instantly on the CWI because it's all relative.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Some threads get way more attention than others on CWI. I can see why some don't get as much, but for others, wish more people would chime in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Specifically, can someone please help with this thread. SAHM of a bunch of kids, husband works 2 jobs, appears to be in his second EA in the last 4 years (unless it's just all one big long EA).

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/44756-found-out-husband-texting-coworker.html

I just need someone watching my back, I'm too new at this and am worried that giving just one person's perspective is not the best idea with this complicated stuff. Hoping that several of you vets can spare some time for this woman.

Thank you in advance! ray:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

another one

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/44918-caught-husband-soliciting-sex-craigslist.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lots today

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-check-dont-want-make-mistake.html#post705463


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Edited - she reposted and deleted the first one

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...got-married-i-want-mans-input.html#post718982


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

poor guy doesn't even realize what he's dealing with

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...5499-my-separation-one-move-left-i-guess.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...ion/45733-tired-getting-crap-beat-out-me.html


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

This was posted before--but the OP has added a lot of facts scattered through someone else's thread. With her knowledge / permission, I've tried to collect all the scattered facts into one place back into her original thread.

BS vets...you will see the sad patterns now...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/45330-not-sure-what-do.html


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

another one--this gentleman refused to look at his wife's locked cell phone after the ILYBINILWY speech. Then he changd his mind about that and reported back today...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/45989-question-ladies-want-leave.html


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Red flags are waving here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/46227-help-please.html


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

thread deleted.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Can someone chime in here--this gentleman needs a lot of advice and I don't want to steer him wrong.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/46214-help-please.html#post747991

edited to say, this is NOT the thread Cubby posted above--this is totally different.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ummm...a guy whose wife has an EA with a prisoner who wants a sex change?

I wouldnt even know where to start


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> ummm...a guy whose wife has an EA with a prisoner who wants a sex change?
> 
> I wouldnt even know where to start


exactly!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Reminds me of that troll who was banned, inagony. The story was that the WW was writing the convict in prison too.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I remember that one. Wasn't it posted on some other board too?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I remember that one. Wasn't it posted on some other board too?


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/38085-inagonys-thread-ona-different-site.html

Yes. clairebear, inagony, cantbelieve, bleeding, etc. Not saying the above story is fake, just that it reminded me of the other thread.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah he pretended to be all indignant when he accused of being a troll and went to another board to sucker them


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Yeah he pretended to be all indignant when he accused of being a troll and went to another board to sucker them


The problem is that site (SI) the membership is so huge, that his story quickly got buried under the new stories. That's why its so very hard to get advice there, with such a huge amount of members and all the stories being posted, your own thread is quickly forgotten.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the site i started with (Truthaboutdeception.com) was the opposite, you would often wait hours before a new response or post was made


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

That's why this site is just the perfect size, not too large, but not too small either.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Goldilocks would be pleased


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> That's why this site is just the perfect size, not too large, but not too small either.


:iagree:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I do think we need an AlmostRecovered subforum, but that's just my opinion


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

or a "coping with obnoxious avatars" subforum...


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

another situation a la DailyGrind? some suspect cheating, but I'm thinking not. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/46307-wife-wants-break.html


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

sigma1299 said:


> or a "coping with obnoxious avatars" subforum...


:lol: :iagree: :rofl:


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Yet another ILYBINILWY guy who has returned to the board with the (not very surprising) news that yes as people suspected, she was indeed...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/39105-my-wife-says-cruelest-things.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

looks bad, needs help investigating

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/46423-suspicious-texting.html


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

hope this guy gets his post switched to CWI--another classic EA 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/46455-just-friends-while.html#post754214


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright. Who are you, you normal-avatar-guy and what have you done with our AR? This non-moving thing you have showing is JUST NOT RIGHT. Now you get our AR back here right now OR ELSE!







:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

husband cheating with her good friend, she evidently exposed to OWH with insufficient evidence, he is ignoring her now, H's family has also cut her off, but OW won't leave her H

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/46523-need-help.html


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> I've noticed that too. I very seldom wander outside CWI, then happen to see another thread in another forum and notice that it's about infidelity. I'll start searching the other forums.


I use the "New Posts" link at the in the light blue menu bar. That way I see all new posts in every forum.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

another one--this one sounds extremely familiar, like I've read it before.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/46640-asking-help.html


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Here's one that should be here. It's in the Sex forum

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/46692-wife-cheated.html


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...-but-staying-friends-need-help-long-post.html

Check this one out


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Wife texting the ex-bf...need I say more.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-am-i-being-insecure-am-i-terribly-wrong.html


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

This one may be in here already, but the husband finally got up the nerve to look at his wife's cell phone.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...-told-me-she-wants-separation-there-hope.html


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

another one...title says it all. probably will get moved to this forum soon.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...on/47881-invasion-her-privacy.html#post799378


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

My Wife Cheated


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Please tell me I am wrong.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/47943-confessions-ashamed-emotionally-abusive-husband.html#post803041


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/48695-need-advice.html


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Can someone post the dad's divorce link for this man? He needs all the help he can get.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/49017-been-asked-leave.html


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

And it's too late now, but here is another one. And here I thought this was going to have a happy ending. Nothing will turn you into a cynic faster than stuff like this.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ion/48413-i-could-do-outside-view-please.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

just read thru that one, I kept screaming to myself to look at the texts, funny thing is that she had a secret phone all along


----------



## Scottt (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's one from Sex in Marriage. This woman is carrying on an EA, which her husband knows about and doesn't like. She may be doing a bit of rewriting of her marital history as well.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/49408-sexually-repulsed-husband-want-move-dont-know-how.html


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/49614-husbands-emotional-affair.html


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's one.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Another Facebook one: 
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/50061-facebook-what-do-you-think.html


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

This is in The Men's Clubhouse

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/50253-im-piece-crap-i-know.html


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

And so is this

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/50228-wife-has-cheated-do-i-accept-move.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and another...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/50200-my-story-sad-but-true.html


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

What gets me is why are these people posting about their infidelity problems in the general relationship forum, or the other forums. Do they not see the Coping With Infidelity forum?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

some folks just aren't very good at the internet or haven't used message boards before, add the fact that they are in a panic


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and throw in the fact that a good chunk of people don't think it's infidelity if it isn't physical


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

This is in the Considering Divorce Section:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/51824-should-i-stay-married.html


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...i-need-womans-perspective-10.html#post1030041

This guy has a wife who is on testosterone supplementation, has a hidden stash of G-string panties even though she doesn't like G-strings or thongs because "they're uncomfortable." She also has a *****-porn stash. Other than that, she has all the classic signs of detaching and being faithful to AP (no kissing, no cuddling, no sex). OP is paralyzed. Need some help to get him off top dead center.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...out-being-accused-cheating-3.html#post1067699

This guy is perplexed by his wife's behavior. She works with some alpha-power types who like to flirt with her. She likes it, and flirts back. Meanwhile she criticizes her husband, wanting him to be more like the guys she works with. When he does try to step up his game, she accuses him of cheating. There are also deleted texts involved, but he doesn't seem to want to dig too deep to find out more. She's also staying late at work quite often. This poor guy can use some help.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ion/56601-ugg-lost-need-get-off-my-chest.html


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/anxiet...ork-me-before-us-try-do-both.html#post1084918


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...at-7-terrible-years-does-trust-come-back.html

Husband had an EA.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yet another guy who's wife has a "friend" who's not a friend.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera.../61520-worried-about-my-wife.html#post1233479


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

He caught is wife of 5 years in an EA and she told him she would end it .... she didn't. Now he's back because he busted her again. A typical "nice guy" getting screwed over by his wife, just got the I love you but I'm not in love with you speech".

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera.../61520-worried-about-my-wife.html#post1233479


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...spair-wife-wants-time-apart-what-do-i-do.html


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

This guy needs a HUGE wake up call!!!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/anxiet...ps/68144-have-i-lost-my-wife.html#post1471986


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/67337-my-wife-wants-alone-forever.html

***Thick headed poster WARNING!!***


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thick headed is being nice.:scratchhead:


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm not even going to bother. I'll check back when his thread is moved to the "I was stupid and didn't listen to TAM posters and now my wife left me and is still humping the boss" section.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

bfree said:


> I'm not even going to bother. I'll check back when his thread is moved to the "I was stupid and didn't listen to TAM posters and now my wife left me and is still humping the boss" section.


I'm not either. If this guy isn't the classic definition of cuckold, I don't know what is.

He'll get here though.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

3putt said:


> I'm not either. If this guy isn't the classic definition of cuckold, I don't know what is.
> 
> He'll get here though.


Yes... Sounds like "the plan" guy. I've wondered if he ever gave up his notions. It's alright though. I was one on them too... Some need to be seriously broken before we go from gooey to steel.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Please help him!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/69032-not-sure-what-going.html


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Racer said:


> Yes... Sounds like "the plan" guy. I've wondered if he ever gave up his notions. It's alright though. I was one on them too... Some need to be seriously broken before we go from gooey to steel.


It'll happen...it usually does. I don't have the energy to get him to that point though. Perhaps when he gets there.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

In General Relationships WreckedDan.

Hard read as he doesn't use paragraphs at all but I'm 99% certain of affair.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...she-needs-space-but-feels-like-shes-gone.html


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking for some help with this fellow. He's falling apart with the idea of an affair. He needs some talking down off the edge....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/70133-my-wife-says-she-needs-space-but-feels-like-shes-gone.html


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Would anyone consider going over to help this guy? He has one or two people trying to get through, but some strong input might break through:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/71551-emotional-affair.html


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

There's a big discussion going on at the Men's Clubhouse regarding a guy's wife who has a toxic friend who wants the wife to accompany her on some 'single-type' adventures. The guy doesn't like that his wife wants to do this stuff, but he feels like he doesn't have much of a leg to stand on since he cheated about ten years ago. 

The big part of this thread is an ongoing argument about Girls Night Out. There's 2 or 3 posters who are convinced that GNOs play no part in whether a wife will cheat or not. They say if a spouse is going to cheat they're going to cheat regardless of outside influences. Thought some who are well-versed in this subject might want to join the discussion.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...ot-planning-saying-anything-but-should-i.html


----------



## Scottt (Feb 25, 2011)

This one is over in the Family & Parenting Forums:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/family-parenting-forums/79025-wife-wants-more-me-time.html

His wife is running with a bunch of singles and childless married couples while he stays home with their two-year-old daughter.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

This fellow is in the men's section looking for some guidance on his situation...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/120058-my-situation-hearting-me-lot.html


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

this one, he wants reconcilation but the post is about coping with infidelity

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/150337-having-ed-after-wife-had-affair.html


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

Also this one, they post in reconcilation because is what she wants but she is just revealing the affair

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/reconc...an-marriage-shambles-but-i-still-believe.html


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

This fellow is in need of some guidance tonight.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...on/211490-i-need-your-help-2.html#post9853714

Anyone want to take a shot.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/experi...ow-if-i-should-say-something-therapy-not.html


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/experi...ow-if-i-should-say-something-therapy-not.html


Here's his on going post, from the general section...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/209146-help-marriage.html


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Don't know if OP is a one-and-done poster, but this went up today in Men's Clubhouse:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/217841-fb-messaging-someone-very-regularly.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/reconciliation/225338-broken-but-trying-hopeful.html

if someone knows how to retrieve deleted texts on a galaxy note 2 please go help


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/reconciliation/225338-broken-but-trying-hopeful.html
> 
> if someone knows how to retrieve deleted texts on a galaxy note 2 please go help


bump
no one can help?!


I'd like to think it's not because she's a woman but I swear that betrayed men get a ton more responses around here


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

thank you anchorwatch


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I would of thought all the young techies would have stepped up, before someone that marveled at transistor radios. ;-)


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...225610-unfortunate-newbie-here-here-i-go.html

It's in going through divorce / separation. This man really needs some help.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

This is in general if anyone is bored.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/227314-advice-needed.html


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

This guy found out his wife was making out with a neighborhood mom after a Halloween party.....oh and eventually it trickled out that her friend's husband was also there and she made out with him. (Just kissing? hmmmm......)

Anyway he posted in the Men's Clubhouse and I think he'll get better advice from the CWI folks.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/230370-hurt-wife-making-out-neighbors.html


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

This fellow's W asked for a separation. He found out there is an OM. He's looking for the next steps...

Posted in Considering Divorce or Separation. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...n/301466-where-do-i-go-here.html#post14135346


----------

